# Work in Progress



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Work in Progress in more ways than one.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A locomotive pulling out pay loader? :thumbsup:


----------

